# Red Coconut, Fort Myers ,fla



## dj12nc (Jul 23, 2007)

We're planning a trip to fort myers in dec. Has anyone stayed at the Red Coconut campgrond in Fort Myers?
need info! thanks dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dj12nc
















to Outbackers! 

Try a Google search for Red Coconut RV park reviews...there were a couple of sites with reviews for this park









Happy Camping!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have not been, But welcome!! Are you from florida?


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

This is a place so tight they park it for you. Most people can't put their awnings out. We just stayed here http://www.pineislandkoa.com/ about 20 minutes from downtown Fort Myers. Large lots and concrete pads. They also have good wifi at no additional charge. !0 minutes to a Publix grocery store and Walmart.


----------



## mehrhard (Aug 21, 2007)

I've stayed there every forth of July for the last 10 years always been treated well and had a fantastic view (we lucked into a beach front site) great people and very reasonable rates.


----------

